# Game 6: Heat @ Hawks (11/9 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, November 9, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's the lineup they started against the Pacers. Probably wont be the starting lineup we see.

1st game of a 6 game, 9 night road trip, which features 2 back to backs. It'd be nice to start this trip with a W.

@ Hawks
@ Memphis
@ Houston (2nd night of back to back)
@ Clippers
@ Nuggets (2nd night of back to back. As always.)
@ Suns


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, hopefully we come out focused and ready to start on the right foot. ATL has always been one of those teams that'll sneak up on you, already beating the Thunder in OKC without Josh Smith.

Can't imagine them using that lineup. Starting Korver would be a very bad idea for them, and no need for the uber-big lineup against us. Can't see them making two changes from their last game (a win), though, so I'd imagine Korver will stand. Who knows, though. I could see starting Stevenson on Wade, though I don't see who on their roster would be an ideal matchup for James.

Gotta watch the shooters in this one to prevent another 3-fest like we saw in NY. At least this road trip starts with a semi-home game, considering LeBron's reception in Atlanta.

That Clippers/Nuggets two-step is going to be TOUGH. Forget the auto-loss in Denver, the Clippers front court is playing so well. To go along with noted Heat killer you-know-who, Bledsoe, and Odom, they have great depth. We've struggled against Memphis in the Big 3 era, so that game could be a struggle, too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They've started a different lineup in all 3 games. In one it was a normal backcourt of Teague and Stevenson, in another it was small with Teague and Harris, and then this backcourt they started in the last game. I could see them going Teague/Setevenson/Korver/Smith/Horford. 

Yeah, they got a lot of 3pt shooters, most of whom havent started shooting the ball well yet.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Korver might not survive against LeBron if they did that. Maybe they'd crossmatch and put Stevenson on him, not that Korver could fair much better against Dwyane. I don't remember how Stevenson defended LeBron in the past. Dallas' best defender on him was Marion. Who was at the 3 when they started Stevenson? Korver?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Korver. It was against OKC when Smith was out. I'm sure they cross matched and stuck Korver on Thabo.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow this trip is going to be harsh. If we win all six. Good luck league.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*IraHeatBeat*  Hawks to go small tonight with Teague, Korver, DeShawn Stevenson, Josh Smith and Horford.


We were basically right.

Also, Wade missed shootaround with a cold. Ethan Skolnick is on 790 and says there are pictures circulating of the guys partying last night, though he says Wade is not a drinker so he doesn't think its related. Still, though, this means we could see a NY-like effort tonight. Yippee.

EDIT: Here we go


























Tissues in the club! Miami Marlins skully! *More here.*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just great.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

God I hope I find a SS feed stream tonight. T.I. is color commentating for ATL. You read that correctly.

That shot of Dwyane slapping hands with LeBron with the tissues on the table makes me think we'll soon be hearing LeBron is under the weather. 

Who knows how long he stayed in the club, but what is he doing not just chilling in the hotel like Ray when he's already sick? C'mon, son. Not like you've never been to Atlanta before.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> [email protected] will not play in tonight's #HEATgame. He is day-to-day with a cold.


:nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's not playing tonight. He'll be back at the hotel. Glad he decided to skip the game and not the club.

Wonder who'll start. Won't be Ray, can't see Miller, Terrell's a stretch...OK, maybe Miller.

EDIT: Beat me, and used the smiley I wanted to use but was too lazy to look for the code of. :laugh:

Actually, yeah. Its gotta be Miller. The world has been waiting for MILLER vs. KORVER.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Don't these idiots have plenty of time to party in the offseason. It's your damn job to win basketball games, take it seriously, jesus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike does get the start tonight


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> #HEATgame: Tonight’s @MiamiHEAT starters presented by @MiamiHEATstore: @KingJames, @ShaneBattier, @chrisbosh, @M33M, @mchalmers15.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not like we don't make two trips to ATL anyway. Hit the club when you're healthy. You're about to go on a long road trip where you might encounter cold weather. 

:nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Im sorry but Wade is such a pussy, Remember last year, Lebron had the damn fullblown flu against Lakers. And Wade is missing out because of a damn cold? Ive never heard anyone miss a day work because of a cold.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Grizzly Boys get their first start together.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Appears he really did have a cold.










Y'all gonna win handily without him, anyways. I think Hawks will win more games than people realize, but teams with superstar wing players will be hard to guard with our personnel.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^Did you get that pic from the first page? 

OT: Marquette's kicks tonight










Kinda awkward that Wade got them the Jordan deal, and has since bolted.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just now noticed the tissue box. Thought it was photoshopped at 1st. Makes it even dumber that he was out last night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

One positive is maybe at some point seeing Lebron out there with Ray, Mike, Rashard and Bosh. Dont think we've seen that lineup yet.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I just noticed Wade's at the club with a box of tissues. Dude's like Steve Urkel the basketball player. Somebody needs to photoshop Wade's head on there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah W2, and in the shot with LeBron you can see them on the table.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Easy score by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How many broken play or 50/50 ball 3's has Korver hit on us over the years?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the steal and and1 dunk


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice start for LeBron. He loves playing in front of his ATL fans.

Was beginning to worry Bosh lost his mojo. Good job drawing the foul. Gotta get him going with Wade out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a massive turd this Josh Smith guy is, eh?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*EthanJSkolnick*  Pachulia's head is twice the size of Bosh's.


Pumpkin vs. Peanut 2012


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> What a massive turd this Josh Smith guy is, eh?


He's like a crach head and his crack is the outside J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That team has a lot of good 3pt shooters and they havent been hitting them yet. Hope they sont start hitting them tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So whack that Morrow has become a better player than Cook. Cook is the only reason we didn't keep Morrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anthony Tolliver is such a douche nozzle. I'm always so ashamed when he does anything positive against us.



Wade2Bosh said:


> He's like a crach head and his crack is the outside J.


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-25 after 1

Lebron should get his rest now. Need someone to step up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2UD 

nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

3rd 3 already


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Best play I've seen from Cole all season getting UD that dunk. And that pull-up 3 from Ray off the pick-and-roll was Seattle-style...been waiting for that.

Did anyone think Pachulia blatantly traveled a few plays ago? The crowd sure thought so. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looked like Johnson was moving on that charge


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Ray with 11 already


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Morrow is throwing bullshit up and making it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Joseph Goodman ‏@MiamiHeraldHeat
> ZaZa has elephantitis of the head.


:rotf:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Morrow and Tolliver trying to play "should've kept us" games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> :rotf:


You know how identical twins split from the same egg, and conjoined twins occur when it doesn't fully split? With him its like his head started to split into two, then stopped right before he looked totally deformed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful transition D on a couple plays there.

How, five seasons in, does Tony still not know how to pronounce "Chalmers?" HAS HE NOT SEEN RIO'S WADE PARODY COMMERCIAL?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is in one of those ruts where he's having trouble catching or grabbing the ball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron bumps knee. Limps to lockerroom. Yay!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Great, this game just got even worse. LeBron bumped knees with Simple Josh. Don't even get how that play was an offensive foul, looked like shitty defense.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WTF??? Not even remotely close to a charge!!!! Hopefully Bron is ok.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not a great half. Hopefully 'Bron is good to go for the 2nd.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joey Crawford makes things up as he goes. If he feels its time for a charge. Its a charge.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see Miller and Rio hit a 3 each.

Speaking of 3's, I know he hasn't attempted one this half, but what gives with Bosh? He was looking automatic in the scrimmage and in preseason, as well as practice from what we've heard, but hasn't even been coming close in the regular season.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lmao. ZaZa PaFOOLia.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haha...I knew UD and Pachulia would get into something. I'm shocked Zsa Zsa thought U would actually help him up. That trip was very grown up by him.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Haha...I knew UD and Pachulia would get into something. I'm shocked Zsa Zsa thought U would actually help him up. That trip was very grown up by him.


I woulda done the same thing after a diss like that lol, but he was stupid for expecting to be helped up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 2 beautiful turnaround J's by Lewis


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That second post-up was beast-mode-style. Love seeing that. Reminds me of him in Seattle. Great to see he's feeling it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

72-71 after 3

30pt quarter for the Heat

If Lebron sits, someone's gotta again pick up the slack.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick layup by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Ray

Good to see the bench picking up the slack.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now Ray making things happen with LeBron resting. Miami Sonics.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Driving layup for Korver. Dios mio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

big 3 by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Teague comes right back with a 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 3 by Teague. He hasnt missed yet today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Hawks with a very fast 8-0 run to take the lead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hawks plus-9 since LeBron's return.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is finding wide open shots, but no one can hit them.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lmao Lets go HEAT in ATL.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big J by Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BOSHASAURUS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jesus!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

RAY


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JOSH SMITH U SO CLUTCH.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, big travel call there. Had the chance for a dagger.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Travel


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We just won't make this easy on ourselves.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Not saying it's a surprise but LeBron 1 assist away from a triple double. Could get it on a drive and kick to Ray for the dagger


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ! Dagger!


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

LBJ!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LEBROWNED


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One of the biggest jumpers LeBron has hit here, in the regular season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebrons' gonna come up an assist short of another triple double


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray to the line to ice it. swishes both.

Nice to have him for these situations.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Lets go Heat" chants


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Larry Drew drawing up a 6 point play.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Great to see LBJ hit that shot. Somewhere, Skip Bayless is pretending that never happened.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Tough win but glad that we get a W. 

Quick question. How is it that there are so many heat fans in Atl? Any reasons in particular? How far is Atl from Mia?

They tried to start a lets go hawks and it got drowned buy let's go heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win

Nice win to begin the road trip

A lot of players stepped up in the 4th and hit big shots.

Hopefully Wade is over the sniffles by the next game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great win. Bosh wound up with a nice scoring game, but he had a couple of defensive possessions that irked me. Biting on Za Za and Horford pumpfakes. The latter is acceptable, but the former, not.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebrons' gonna come up an assist short of another triple double


Make that 76 games either 2 assists or 2 rebounds short.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Drizzy said:


> Great to see LBJ hit that shot. Somewhere, Skip Bayless is pretending that never happened.


No, he'll say LeBron's a frontrunner and only hit it because we were up 2.



Dee-Zy said:


> Tough win but glad that we get a W.
> 
> Quick question. How is it that there are so many heat fans in Atl? Any reasons in particular? How far is Atl from Mia?
> 
> They tried to start a lets go hawks and it got drowned buy let's go heat!


Its about 10 or so hours. That's not the reason, though. Their fans are terrible, and root for whatever star is in the building. They gave Rose MVP chants last year.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat win
> 
> Nice win to begin the road trip
> 
> ...


Yeah, Ray, Lebron, and Bosh all hit nice ones. Great to see Ray hit that one on the baseline. He created space like he was in his prime. He's clearly a big moment player.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jace said:


> Make that 76 games either 2 assists or 2 rebounds short.


And to take that further:



> ‏@*tomhaberstroh*  LeBron finishes w/ 21-11-9. 20th time in his career that he's been exactly 1 board or 1 assist short of a triple-double.


Even though he hasn't been on a scoring tear, that jumper gave him 6 games this season with 20+. Leads the league.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, if its true the younger Teague will be better than Jeff, the Bulls got a steal. Not that they need a great PG though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Yeah, Ray, Lebron, and Bosh all hit nice ones. Great to see Ray hit that one on the baseline. He created space like he was in his prime. He's clearly a big moment player.


Even earlier in the 4th, Norris and Mario hit big shots as well. 

Did Rashard's 2 J's come in the 3rd or 4th?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

In 41 minutes, our PF's combined for 0 rebounds. Our starting C had 5. We tied the Hawks in rebounds.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Even earlier in the 4th, Norris and Mario hit big shots as well.
> 
> Did Rashard's 2 J's come in the 3rd or 4th?


Had to be the 4th, because I'm pretty sure LeBron was resting.

Just to make sure I'm remembering, you're talking about Norris' layup and Rio's 3, right?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Think it was the 3rd.

Just finished watching the game. Lebron was solid, still hasn't had that signature game - but that J was pretty to end.

Bosh was big, again, and Ray was huge in the time he could get. Norris played really well too, was nice to see some Cole Train moves.

Still can't believe Wade didn't play....come on man, there's pictures of you out late at night partying. ****ing rest up and do your job. That kinda shit really pisses me off.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

fuuuuck


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Two teams we're playing on this road trip are battling it out down the stretch on NBATV.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Had to be the 4th, because I'm pretty sure LeBron was resting.
> 
> Just to make sure I'm remembering, you're talking about Norris' layup and Rio's 3, right?


Yeah, those 2 shots and Cole had another layup as well in the 4th.


For those that heard it, How di T.I. do on the Hawks broadcast?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just heard a snippet when I open the nba.com boxscore with their annoying-ass auto-play. I think it was a Josh Smith hoop where he said "there you go Smoove" or something. I don't need to hear anymore.

LBJ averaging 10.0 boards through 6 games. He may have to keep it around 8-9 with this rotation.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just realized how extra-inconvenient it must've been for Rudy Gay that his first name rhymes with "fruity." Had to be tough growing up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Just realized how extra-inconvenient it must've been for Rudy Gay that his first name rhymes with "fruity." Had to be tough growing up.


Doubt it. Skinny or not, no one is gonna mess with a kid twice as tall as them. 

:laugh: Lebron said he's cursed in the triple double department. I guess Haberstroh had told him about this being the 20th time he was an assist or rebound away from a triple double. He said he thanked Mario for it since he missed a wide open 3. Then said he was joking and its all about the win, but you could tell he hates coming so close, but not getting that triple double.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I watched on league pass, so the Hawks broadcast was on...massive homers, and TI was there for the first half. Pretty retarded, didn't say much out of the ordinary though. A few plugs for shows and clothing line though.

Just a twat really.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Doubt it. Skinny or not, no one is gonna mess with a kid twice as tall as them.


Haha, didn't factor that in. I guess I was thinking lower/middle school, but I'm sure he was already way taller back then.

Yeah, the triple double thing has been so weird the past two seasons. Everyone thought after coming here he'd rack them up in his sleep. 'Stroh said on LeBatard that at some point this season he'll probably string together a bunch. Odd seeing him come absurdly close almost every game.

Bench did a good job of keeping the +/- up, as is their stated goal. Our only players not to be positive tonight were LeBron and Rio, who each registered a neutral 0.

7 assists and 0 turnovers from our points. Good to see Cole not carrying the funk from preseason over. I figured he just needed some time to figure out how to incorporate everything he was taught this summer. Lewis has gone two games in a row now without a board. So weird for a 6-10 guy. He had some nice defensive possessions tonight though, one particularly great one against Josh Smith that surprised me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> I watched on league pass, so the Hawks broadcast was on...massive homers, and TI was there for the first half. Pretty retarded, didn't say much out of the ordinary though. A few plugs for shows and clothing line though.
> 
> Just a twat really.


Just seemed like a hilarious pairing. The Hawks play by play guy seems like the least hippest person in the world.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh he is haha. Ridiculous pairing that was pretty awkward and weird most of the broadcast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This was so hilarious


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

League pass is useless in Canada. You could of watched the game from OZ but I couldn't from up north. 

What bs. I wanted to watch he heat game. Blacked out. Tried the rockets game. Blacked out. 

Had to find a shitty feed. 

**** you.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's awful man. Someone needs to fix that.

Those Lewis jumpers were actually 3rd quarter, which is what I originally thought, but for some reason thought LeBron was off the floor at the time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One thing Norris seemed to lack in college and last year was a change of direction at the rim. Nice use of the Euro-step here.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Well done, lads


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"quit like a cat, man!"

:laugh:

2 chainz is tall.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is 2 Chainz the guy with dreads? No idea what he looks like.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, the guy talking to Lebron at the beginning of the vid.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love that he's keeping track of Ascot Fridays. Jax left his ascot at home for the Knicks game, and look what happened. :nonono:


----------



## Wen (Sep 26, 2012)

Wade2Bosh said:


> This was so hilarious


although I am a heat fan , ZaZa is a fukin funny guy ,LOL .
u would never ask u opponent to help u up in the court .:vuvuzela:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Deezy, since you missed the game I figured you might be interested in this. Someone uploaded the 2nd half, not sure if they're trying to do the whole thing. Its the Hawks broadcast, but luckily the 2nd half had no T.I.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Watching that 3rd quarter over, that mini-run by Lewis is all the more impressive. The 3 he hit in the corner was a very quick release with solid defense on him. The two post-ups were real nice, particularly the 2nd. He threw it out after he got doubled, got it back, got doubled again, but this time said "**** it" and sank another confidently. What I really liked is the 1st time he spun over his left shoulder, which feels much more natural for a righty, while the second he spun over his right. Sign of a very skilled post player. He and LeBron can create mismatch hell when teams go 3-guard against them. Great to see Shard looking that smooth and confident this early on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This forum needs more Smithi - where's he at? 

We need more whip cracking, Joel loving, Jorts hating around here :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks man! Good looking out, I actually saw the game but on a shitty feed, not really good quality.

I subscribed to the channel, hopefully, he will upload more games.


----------

